# genetics help sunglow het raptor male



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Hiya, i have some gecko's ready to breed this year and have some idea of the outcomes but wanted to check with the experts on here:notworthy:
So i want to put my Sunglow het Raptor male (has giant gene) to my Tremper albino f and my super hypo f this year what would i get? I'm thinking hypo's het albino and hybino's? Not sure if the Raptor effects anything. Also what would i get if i put him to a normal?

Have ideas for next season as some of the ones in my drop box are still too young but any opinions on possible future pairings or good additions would be welcome:flrt:thankies


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> Hiya, i have some gecko's ready to breed this year and have some idea of the outcomes but wanted to check with the experts on here:notworthy:
> So i want to put my Sunglow het Raptor male (has giant gene) to my Tremper albino f and my super hypo f this year what would i get? I'm thinking hypo's het albino and hybino's? Not sure if the Raptor effects anything. Also what would i get if i put him to a normal?
> 
> Have ideas for next season as some of the ones in my drop box are still too young but any opinions on possible future pairings or good additions would be welcome:flrt:thankies


Assuming your sunglow is a SHTCTB Tremper albino, and only het hypo.

The het RAPTOR in the sunglow (as long as the sunglow is tremper based) basically means het eclipse.

Giant Sunglow het RAPTOR x T_albino will give 25% Giant hypo T_albino, 25% hypo T_albino, 25% Giant T_albino, 25% T_albino. All babies will be 50% het eclipse and may show varying amounts of reduced spotting, tangerine and carrot tail.

Assuming your super hypo is only het hypo again.....

Giant Sunglow het RAPTOR x Super hypo will give 37.5% Giant hypo, 37.5% hypo, 12.5% Giant and 12.5% normal. All babies will be het T_albino, 50% het eclipse and may show varying amounts of reduced spotting, tangerine and carrot tail.

TBH, with the above you should get all Super hypo babies, but there is a chance you may not.

Giant Sunglow het RAPTOR x normal will give 25% Giant hypo, 25% hypo, 25% Giant and 25% normal. All babies will be het T_albino, 50% het eclipse
and may show varying amounts of reduced spotting, tangerine and carrot tail.

Edit: If any parent is homozygous for hypo, then *ALL *offspring will be hypo.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks mike you're a star :2thumb:Getting my head around genetics slowly but having flashbacks to biology lessons at school (the horror)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

about_a_girluk said:


> Thanks mike you're a star :2thumb:Getting my head around genetics slowly but having flashbacks to biology lessons at school (the horror)



:lol2: No problem.


----------

